# Rubbermouth Pleco Behavior



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone have this fish? I just put one of these in my 55 gal. To my understanding this pleco is supposed to have a one track mind.... to eat algae. Instead all I have seen it do is hide. The algae is back!!! Will the pleco come out more as it gets older and comfortable with the environment? Should I put another rubbermouth in the tank?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

My common plec used to not come out but after about a week he came out and ate the algae.


----------

